# New customer



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Just a few pictures from a cut out I did on the 9th. The pictures were taken by the guy that paid for the cut out and the lift.
He enjoyed his jar of honey and will be back to buy more.


----------



## BeeBoys (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow! Nice job. What a hive. Must have been there a while.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

It was pretty easy to get to and the comb was nice, they said 2 years but who knows for sure.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Professisonally done!

If you need a place to store that boom, I'll store it for you. I'd even come up and get it.


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

Do you have to fix the wall too or do you stipulate they have to? Nice pictures!


----------



## dehavik (Jun 5, 2010)

Gorgeous comb! What do you fill the empty hive with after it's all removed?


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

LB, the boom is yours you just have to convince the rental company. The COA paid for the boom and I do not do any repair how they fix it is up to them. I have found that going in with them understanding that I will tear it up and take the bees only is the best for me.


----------



## vonknabe (Jun 18, 2012)

OMG. The word that came to mind when I saw that picture was Majestic. How beautiful that is!


----------

